# Modern Beach House II



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Thought this house was pretty cool.

Touched all surfaces including flooring, wood finishing, and straight-up painting.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Wow, nice work.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow man. That place is bawlin!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing work!!! Not many outfits can achieve that level of craftsmanship. You must have some amazingly talented people working for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

PNW Painter said:


> Amazing work!!! Not many outfits can achieve that level of craftsmanship. You must have some amazingly talented people working for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crew I had working there did most of the painting and wood finishing. They’re a pretty skilled group and were very proud of their accomplishment. I pretty much stepped back on this one, focusing solely on the prep as well as the wood oxidations/dyes, my team following up behind me. All totaled it took a crew of 6 including myself 5 months. Nearly all the projects I’ve done over the course of my career are of a similar caliber and detail level.

Although getting satisfaction when looking back at the completed work, new construction finishing has taken its toll on me, often being a fine balancing act, so much at times that I’ve decided to wrap up my business effective mid-November, having permanently ceased paying wages only a couple of weeks ago, the business now being in its early stages of dissolution. I’m thinking of perusing a different finishing related venue, still enjoying the hands-on aspects of the work, and still being too young to retire.


----------

